

Stolen: "I just woke up to see a very large chunk of my bitcoin balance gone" - waterflame
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/15/close-to-us500k-stolen-in-first-major-bitcoin-theft/

======
ColinWright
Previous reports:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2654567>

